# Finally, Monsters HD Returns! (Sort of – as Shudder.tv)



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Some time ago, probably more than a year ago, I read a short article about AMC Networks announcing their intention to branch out into online streaming services. It was indicated that their original series, such as The Walking Dead, would NOT be part of such a service because of AMC Networks' standing agreement with Netflix. The article author was puzzled by this, wondering what AMC Networks would otherwise have to offer. He entirely discounted AMC Networks library of licensed movies, and was seemingly unaware of AMC Networks' history, then as Rainbow Media, with VOOM HD and their lineup of genre movie channels, including Monsters HD.

As a then Dish customer, I LOVED Monsters HD. My favorite genre is horror, and I loved being able to flip to a channel that offered uncut horror movies in HD 24/7. I didn't even mind when I had seen the movie multiple times before, as was usually the case. It became my go-to background TV channel. I still haven't forgiven Dish for dropping the VOOM HD channels in 2008 - except maybe now I can.

When I read the article, I hoped that AMC Networks would launch a horror-themed online service, and that's just what they've done. AMC Networks partnered with DramaFever to create the online subscription service Shudder.tv, which features uncut horror movies, and a FREE 24/7 programmed linear feed ("Shudder.tv - An endless stream of screams.").

The service was launched in late summer and is still in Beta. It's available on the Web, iOS, Android, and Roku, with more streaming devices planned. I haven't checked out the other options yet, but the website is sleek and modern.

The "growing" library currently features 305 films, and the selection is a nice cross-section of the genre with some classics, cult classics, Asian horror, and more mainstream films. Some of the content is difficult to find streaming elsewhere. I especially like the Collections feature, which is essentially categories of horror movies. I'd use this feature a lot. For instance, I generally don't like slasher flicks, and generally do like creature features.

The service is priced at $4.99/month or $49.99/year, and there's a 14-day free trial available. The programmed linear feed is free. When and if the service comes to Amazon Fire TV, the free linear feed will become my go-to background TV channel. :grin:

"It's always midnight on Shudder.tv."


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AMC would have been smarter back in the day IF they had consolidated their dozen or so channels of Voom HD to 5 or fewer and that would have been a much more attractive package to sell. Had they done that, channels like Monsters HD probably would still be with us today. For the life of me, I can't figure out why they didn't do this. They had enough content for 4-5 good channels... but chose to water themselves down by demanding carries take 10 channels. It's why basically nobody but Dish carried them, and ultimately Dish pulled that cord too.


----------

